# stripping basket holder - attaches to casting platform



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

still availalbe - if my new casting platform wasn't oversized - I would never get rid of it. It is strong enough to accomodate a strip and feed research bucket - which is what it was designed for.


----------



## jpnewman (May 8, 2013)

what will you take for it? i have the strip and feed bucket, ineterested


----------



## jpnewman (May 8, 2013)

interested*


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

pm sent


----------

